# All my frogs DOA



## Nubster (Jun 16, 2008)

I had a jumper. The biggest fattest healthiest one of the bunch. Found it on the floor behind the tank. There was a very very small space at the back of the lid that it must have gotten through. I never saw any of them even climb before. Then within a week the other two died. This is the same group I was having issues with before. I had two frogs doing poorly and one doing great. They were all separate at that time. I placed them together in the viv and the two sickly ones started doing great. Now with the loss of the "lead" frog the other two went downhill again faster than I had time to do anything about. VERY frustrating. Just hard to believe that the loss of one frog would trigger two others to die like that. But now I am frogless and not sure what to do now.


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear that. I have no idea what would have been the cause for that.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

sorry for your loss, what were the parameters the frogs were kept in? i woudl tear down the tank and bleach it out in case there is something in there that is causing harm, what foods were you feeding?


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

I also am sorry, you have had a rough run. I am guessing you would not be posting if you were ready to throw in the towel. If it were me I would move that tank into the garage and forget it for awhile. Then find a person from the board that you have wanted to buy from and get a few froglets maybe auratus, or leucs ( if I remember you had terribilis). Put them in a simple 10 gal with a real substrate, hides, and inexpensive plants. Raise them up- build them a new home and get your confindence back up. Then think about remaking that large viv you had and what new frogs you want to put in it.

I hope that sounded kind as I meant it to be so... 

Sally


----------



## Nubster (Jun 16, 2008)

Yeah, I understand what you are saying and your correct, I had terribilis. Tearing down the tank would probably be a good idea but I am not sure it was the tank since one frog was very healthy, it just got out and die. Then the other two just crashed. It was like the healthy frog somehow was keeping them alive. It was the same way before they ever went into the tank. They were very sickly but once they got in the tank with the healthy frog they made a great turn around. But yeah, probably better safe than sorry. I will likely tear the tank down and clean everything and replant and just let it grow for a while and then consider my frog options and get a new group this spring/summer. I am not in a big hurry at this point to jump back in but not ready to quit either. So for now, I am going to keep the plants growing until I get a chance to clean the tank and get new substrate. At least it will give me a chance to change a couple things around.


----------



## Nubster (Jun 16, 2008)

Julio said:


> sorry for your loss, what were the parameters the frogs were kept in? i woudl tear down the tank and bleach it out in case there is something in there that is causing harm, what foods were you feeding?


Humidity was high, not sure the exact number but glass always fogged, plants always moist, and you could just feel the humidity when the lid was opened. My humidor stayed in the 70's before it took a dump. Temps were high 60's at night and low to mid 70's with the lights on. All three ate great and always had plenty to eat. Dusted FF's with muliti-vits and calcium alternating every other feeding.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Did you ever experience any heat spikes? Some Phyllobates can be very sensitive to high temps. Also, did you ever quarantine or test/treat for parasites?


----------



## Nubster (Jun 16, 2008)

QT'ed for 3 months until fecals all came back ok. It is just weird how they are all doing well then the big guy jumps and dies then the other two drop dead within a week. Perhaps just a coincidence but I just wonder because of the way two frogs that were doing poorly perked up almost immediately after being placed in the tank with the third frog.

And heat spikes, that I don't know. If there was they happened without my knowing it but that is not something that is impossible.


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

I am glad you are not calling it quits, I remember from your last post regarding your frogs health that is appeared you had done things according to protocol better then most (including myself). So don't beat yourself up to much and I will look forward to hearing about your new frogs someday.

Also there is a good discussion about froglets raised together/seperate now in general, I wonder about the seperate QT's as well.

Sally



Nubster said:


> Yeah, I understand what you are saying and your correct, I had terribilis. Tearing down the tank would probably be a good idea but I am not sure it was the tank since one frog was very healthy, it just got out and die. Then the other two just crashed. It was like the healthy frog somehow was keeping them alive. It was the same way before they ever went into the tank. They were very sickly but once they got in the tank with the healthy frog they made a great turn around. But yeah, probably better safe than sorry. I will likely tear the tank down and clean everything and replant and just let it grow for a while and then consider my frog options and get a new group this spring/summer. I am not in a big hurry at this point to jump back in but not ready to quit either. So for now, I am going to keep the plants growing until I get a chance to clean the tank and get new substrate. At least it will give me a chance to change a couple things around.


----------



## Nubster (Jun 16, 2008)

Yeah, I am definitely a proponent of keeping frogs together in QT, especially if they are froglets from the same clutch or at least raised together from tads after the experience I went through with my frogs.


----------

